# did i miss something



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i just noticed that wood butcher and ibbruin are mod's .... i know sometime i have a case head up rectumitis but just noticed it .. congrats yall


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah. They were inducted a week or so ago :rockn:


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

I noticed that also...Congrats!


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Thats old news,It was updated here http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=848

Walker you been in the kool-aid again :bigok:


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

just really dont notice somethings and i wasn't on for a day or 2 .... i'm proud for em....


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i think we flipped them on 9-28-09


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

i didn't notice either, congrats


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

congrats guys!


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

walker been suckin on the koolaid straw too hard


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

He's been sucking hind tit on the boar hog for awhile.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

bwhahahahahahahahah you got jokes masher should ve been a comedian.... with wood butcher a mod now he goin to be pushing for a mimb dating site...lol


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

You mean it isn't already???? :yikes:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

yep. 

hi, my name is steve. i like holdiing beeer and taking longs walks along the mud pit.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Me too!! ! But you better have the right belt deflection!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks, guys and gal.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

phree will u hold my beeeers if i slip in the mudpit?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah baby. U can get in my mudhole anytime! Oh while yer in there u better let her eat!


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

since these guys earned the lable of mods can I earn the lable of conservative,because I just can not post that much.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Thats a perfect label drtyTshrt!
Im with ya!


----------

